# Bug I.D.



## Crickett (Aug 9, 2014)

Took this a while back & meant to post it to get an ID but I forgot about it til today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2014)

I believe thats called a "Carrion Beetle".


----------



## Smokey (Aug 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I believe thats called a "Carrion Beetle".



Yep, Nicrophila americana - American carrion beetle.

Cool shot Crickett.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks for the ID y'all!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 9, 2014)

Good shot of them!


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I believe thats called a "Carrion Beetle".



Yep.


----------



## quinn (Aug 10, 2014)

Yep, new one to me! Cool find!


----------

